# Excellent Read! "Acoustical Physics of Music"



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

https://courses.physics.illinois.edu/phys406/lecture_notes/p406pom_lecture_notes/p406pom_lect5.pdf


See page 19 the chart. this is why a flat sounding room sounds like . you need to boost the lows and the high's to effective get a "flat perceived" sounding room... aka... house curve.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bmxer241 said:


> https://courses.physics.illinois.edu/phys406/lecture_notes/p406pom_lecture_notes/p406pom_lect5.pdf
> 
> 
> See page 19 the chart. this is why a flat sounding room sounds like . you need to boost the lows and the high's to effective get a "flat perceived" sounding room... aka... house curve.


Those curves refer to sound levels under any situation including live events and recordings. Musical performances are *created *based on that innate presumption and, therefore, recordings of those performances will already incorporate suitable adjustment. As a result, a proper recording should be *reproduced *in a room with flat response. There are other reasons, including preference, why one would want a "house curve."


----------

